# Applesauce cake!



## sinfulvixen (Nov 7, 2010)

I had the pleasure of indulging in a slice of applesauce cake last thanksgiving. It was made by a friend of mines who says she received the recipe from her grandmother. The cake was super moist and filled with raisins and perhaps some kind of nut.It was dark brown and cake-y in texture.Since then I've hounded her to pass me the recipe and each time she politely declines my offer /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif Now Thanksgiving is rolling around again and I would love to have an applesauce cake part of my menu. Does anyone have a recipe to lend or a point in the right direction?

I want some thing moist, cake-like texture (think banana bread texture) and dry fruit friendly /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm on my way out to go to work, but if i remember I will send you the recipe from the old (1950) betty crocker cookbook (yes, a very good cake section, everything comes out perfectly).  It was written before cake mixes and the recipes are foolproof.  The modern version of the book uses too many convenience foods. 

It's made with cooked applesauce (again, they tell you to MAKE the applesauce, while the new edition would tell you to buy it).  That lends the moisture, and it has raisins and is dark brown and very moist but cake-like.  Just what you wanted. 

If i don't remember, send me a private message, ok?


----------



## sinfulvixen (Nov 7, 2010)

Ah Siduri I will hold you to that /img/vbsmilies/smilies//wink.gif Thanks for your reply!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok here goes.

*applesauce cake - betty crocker cookbook 1950*

make thick unsweetened applesauce by cutting 6 to 8 tart peeled apples. add 1/4 cup water. Cook slowly to a mush, stirring occasionally. mash (or seive).

preheat oven to 350

grease a rectangular pan 13 X 9 inch

Whisk or sift together:

2 1/2 cups flour

2 cups white sugar

1/4 tsp baking powder

1 1/2 tsp baking soda

3/4 tsp cinnamon

1/2 tsp cloves

1/2 tsp allspice

add and beat two minutes:

1/2 cup butter _at room temperature_

1/2 cup water

1/2 cup walnuts cut up

1 cup raisins

add and beat another two minutes:

1 1/2 cup of the applesauce you made

1 very large egg (1/3 cup)

 Pour into prepared pan and bake 45 to 50 min

remove from oven when it tests done - toothpick inserted inside comes out dry, perhaps with some crumb attached

Let it cool for ten minutes, remove to rack, cool completely or eat warm


----------



## sinfulvixen (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh Siduri you rock! I will make this weekend and let you know the results.

Thanks so much /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## doe965 (Dec 1, 2009)

I am looking forward to making this this weekend.


----------

